# Tissue Culture help



## kwroberto (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey guys....I wanted to start doing tissue cultures but I want to read up on it and get more info...anyone have any suggestions on where to start, any websites that you would recommend that I can purchase supples from and purchase some tissue cultures from.?? Thanks!!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Here is a good starting point
http://www.kitchenculturekit.com/index.htm

That will keep you busy for awhile!


----------

